# Is this cubing shop legit?



## Blacksworn (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a good cube store that will be able to deliver my cubes fast (I'm from Australia), and I found this one here: http://www.speedcube.com.au/

I was wondering if this is a legit site? It looks pretty real, but good scammers would put in lots of effort to trick people into thinking it was real, so I'd just like to know from someone that it is actually safe! 

Thanks,
Blacksworn


----------



## Faz (Mar 9, 2015)

Definitely safe + reliable


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2015)

yes cause felik's is their ambassador


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish more prominent people in the speed solving community would reply to these threads...


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Mar 10, 2015)

Faz said:


> Definitely safe + reliable





DeeDubb said:


> I wish more prominent people in the speed solving community would reply to these threads...



lol


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2015)

Faz said:


> Definitely safe + reliable



Pretty sure this should come with a disclaimer about a conflict of interest.


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> lol


Haha, I do agree that speedy people would post more...


----------

